# Positive thinking. Positive mass building!



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Right seems i should post a log, then people can slate me more accurately lol jokes!

Any who some stats been lifting since i was 16 although age 16-17 just training really with little to no diet knowledge so had a good couple of years training with admittedly not a 100% bombproof diet but this will come in time!

Age: 21 (or 15 for ewen he likes the thought of me been a 15yo footballer :s)

Weight: 205 lbs

Bf%: at the moment dont mind as its winter, but not too high i dont like to be far from my abs!

So i train at Ebor fitness in york, whom is owned by Stuart Garrington, some of you experienced guys who do shows will have met him think he competes in the NABBA!

Great gym just the company i need to keep pushing hard.

Best way to do this will be to post a pic from when i started then a pic from a few months ago ( no current ones )

Right me at 17!



Me just before my first cycle last year!



My wheels from about 6 months ago!



Just to give you an idea of who i am as well put a name to a face and all that!

Will keep you all updated with things as im about to cycle, so will post diet, work outs etc!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cracking legs mate, fair play to you.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cracking legs mate, fair play to you.


Thanks  i seem to gain easily on legs, and i also love training them, there a real challenge!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

still got the body of a 15 year old .

im from ripon but live in kent now , heard of stu through one of my mates dad he was mr york a few times .


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

body of a 15 year old, i'm curious how you no so much about 15 year old boys lol 

ah yeh ripons not far.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good going jj, like milky said, great Legs!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Good going jj, like milky said, great Legs!


Cheers mate, cant wait till next summer rip down and try and get some definition in them!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

tiny waist as well mate, makes your legs and shoulders look even bigger


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> body of a 15 year old, i'm curious how you no so much about 15 year old boys lol
> 
> ah yeh ripons not far.


because i used to be 15 .....

thanks for reminding me ripon is not far i feared it might have moved over the past 5 years of my absence ...


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> because i used to be 15 .....
> 
> t*hanks for reminding me ripon is not far i feared it might have moved over the past 5 years of my absence *...


Actually laughed out loud!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good to see 15yr old getting journals up... Don't go too heavy tho Jj might stunt your growth.

How's the home brew goin tho... You used it yet?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Good to see 15yr old getting journals up... Don't go too heavy tho Jj might stunt your growth.
> 
> How's the home brew goin tho... You used it yet?


Im 6 foot as it is dont want any more height i want less if anything, im a knuckle dragger arms are hard to put noticeable size on because of there frigging length lol!

Not yet starting tomorrow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> Im 6 foot as it is dont want any more height i want less if anything, im a knuckle dragger arms are hard to put noticeable size on because of there frigging length lol!
> 
> Not yet starting tomorrow


m8 im 6"2 its very hard to look as good as a guy the same weight but 5"8 as my training partner is , but when that mass goes on id rather be tall .


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> m8 im 6"2 its very hard to look as good as a guy the same weight but 5"8 as my training partner is , but when that mass goes on id rather be tall .


I know in time i will be happier but seems a little slow atm, yeah 6ft and 250lb ripped would be nice!  i loved the first few months of really good training and a better diet, almost like your body changes over night in that first few months!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jjcooper:2643714 said:


> Im 6 foot as it is dont want any more height i want less if anything, im a knuckle dragger arms are hard to put noticeable size on because of there frigging length lol!
> 
> Not yet starting tomorrow


I'm 5'9 ish and got long arms... Well at least I think I do but you're 21 mate got enough time to put some inches on those 14s lol

Will be interestin to see how good your brew is


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'm 5'9 ish and got long arms... Well at least I think I do but you're 21 mate got enough time to put some inches on those 14s lol
> 
> Will be interestin to see how good your brew is


Yeah will come in time! im hungry, Eat time


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Good man!!

I shall sub as long as you can confirm one thing......

Your arms, they exceed 14" ?! If they don't. I'm out


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Good man!!
> 
> I shall sub as long as you can confirm one thing......
> 
> Your arms, they exceed 14" ?! If they don't. I'm out


I can confirm this but is 15.5" big enough to use aas? as i heard bicep peak is vital in the use of aas!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> I can confirm this but is 15.5" big enough to use aas? as i heard bicep peak is vital in the use of aas!


It's paramount that you must meet a certain criteria before touching creatine and even whey!

You have passed, well done 

Champagne, champagne for everyone!!

Oh, I've subbed


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks bro, some nice positive input! keep up the work checked i your log out, you'v come on leaps and bounds thumbs up mate! looking well!

Also the food earlier was 5 boiled eggs, did them for 3 mins in boiling water, ended up drinking them like shots, maybe a little on the snotty side


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Thanks bro, some nice positive input! keep up the work checked i your log out, you'v come on leaps and bounds thumbs up mate! looking well!
> 
> Also the food earlier was 5 boiled eggs, did them for 3 mins in boiling water, ended up drinking them like shots, maybe a little on the snotty side


Thanks mate 

PMSL !! Mmmmmm, egg shots 

Maybe 2 more mins


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> PMSL !! Mmmmmm, egg shots
> 
> Maybe 2 more mins


Yeah deffo chief, not the best texture to have sliding down your throat lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haha, good lad, perfect time to get a journal up lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> haha, good lad, perfect time to get a journal up lol


Thanks man i'll try and keep you all updated!

But this morning brekki is two slices of wholemeal toast, 6 scrambled eggs, 2000mg fish oils, and 20mg of pink pro-chem dianabols


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

JJ cooper welcome to the forum bro! Keep up at hard work. How long have you been training and what are your lifts like?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes welcome!

Only been on here since sep 2010 PMSL!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> JJ cooper welcome to the forum bro! Keep up at hard work. How long have you been training and what are your lifts like?


Thanks mate!

Erm training time is in the OP!

My lifts, PB (full reps) Deadlift 180kg for three reps

Sqaut PB 170kg for two reps

Bench 110kg

incline i usually rep 37.5kg-40kgs 10-12 nice form

bent over row with barbell 80kg


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Good day on chest yesterday!

Start with rotator cuff warm ups, then some 10kg dumbbells just did some flys to stretch my chest out switching between fly and press, about 30reps, now ready to lift!

Started on incline press. 35kg d/b's pressed for 12, then picked up the 12.5kg d/b's and did 10 flies! nice pump straight away!

Did this 3 times obv the reps reduced, then had to reduce the weight to 27.5s for the last set!

Then i did some cable flies! 35kg on the stacks nice big step forward repped it for 15!

did this 3 times finished with a drop set!

Then Barbell decline press on the smith! One all out set! cant remember weight used! not too heavy though!

finished with dips! pumped to hell and my chest is in bits today, couldn't put my coat on very well to go to college this morning!

Good day for food too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Good work JJ!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Did some back today! didn't feel myself though for some reason! no focus :/ think i my have to carry a redbull with me just incase this happens again still trained hard but just felt strange! maybe the d-bols are kicking in!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Did a shoulder workout today, felt awesome! couldn't put my dorian yates hoody on at the end due to a severe pump, had to have a 5 min lie down!

some lat spreads un pumped!

some stats 5ft11, 216lbs! bulking!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Not that I am an expert but your legs look a bit out of proportion, calves??


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah calves arnt great! were are pics of my legs lol?

What an idiot i am first page lol!

That was about june this year improved abit!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Also do you know how to rotate pics there the right way on my comp?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> yeah calves arnt great!* were are pics of my legs lol?*


First page, first post, last picture :S


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah i know sorry mate i edited tht post lol! heads a sh*t hole after training! brain dead lol!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i thought kai greene signed up on ukm when i 1st read the thread title.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> i thought kai greene signed up on ukm when i 1st read the thread title.


Haha yeah he does love abit of postive thinking lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Last set of rear barbell shrugs! 90kg! btw excuse the form, shoulders and traps were in bits last thing we did!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Training later on this afternoon!

Also used Nutrex hemo rage twice now! that stuff is crazzzy!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice looking journal so Far mate. Gonna be keeping tuned in.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Nice looking journal so Far mate. Gonna be keeping tuned in.


Thanks mate  nice to have some experienced guys following to tell me off and keep me on track!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Thanks mate  nice to have some experienced guys following to tell me off and keep me on track!


Wouldn't say I'm experienced, haha. You probably have quite a bit more experience under your belt than myself. But still I'll call you up all the same


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Wouldn't say I'm experienced, haha. You probably have quite a bit more experience under your belt than myself. But still I'll call you up all the same


just looked at ur Avi, and in my book big legs usually equals experienced gym user!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Fair enough. Thankyou  now let's get Swole!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Fair enough. Thankyou  now let's get Swole!


no probs! yeah had an arm sesh tonight!

cable push downs with rope 50kg 10 reps squeezing every rep 3 sets

one handed push downs abit lighter and really using the negative and exploding the positive! 3 sets 15 reps

close grip press on smith, slight incline on bench 50kg of plates 3 sets 10 reps 8reps then about 4 lol!

Moved onto barbell curls olympic bar (all that was free) 10 on each side! 3 sets 10 reps then reps dropped as pump increased!

Infront dumbbell curls curl across the front of your chest using 20s 3 sets 12 10 10

concentration curls arnie style with 10s

then


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Buddy!

Have a good one


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Merry Christmas Buddy!
> 
> Have a good one


Thanks mate, off out for a few drinks tonight! with alot of rugby players so should be a big lairy group! lol

You too mate have a good one! and all the best for 2012


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

did my first 100kg flat barbell bench never do flat, im an incline decline man.

Anyway i did 100kg for 10 reps after a 60kg warm up set of 20!

Then 2 more sets 8 reps 6 reps!

Moved onto incline dumbbell with 35kg dumbbells was pretty pumped though! 3 sets 12.10.8 reps!

Then decline bench with 32.5kg DB 3 sets with a superset of flies 

Finished with cable flies and dips!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> did my first 100kg flat barbell bench never do flat, im an incline decline man.
> 
> Anyway i did 100kg for 10 reps after a 60kg warm up set of 20!
> 
> ...


Nice numbers! Another incline/decline man too.

Hate flats for what they have done to my shoulders!!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah i find it hits the chest quite well, but delts can take slot of stick from it, i just drop it in now and again.

but nothing beats heavy inclines and declines. so much more chest stimulation on these moves!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Pinned my homebrew tonight week 5! up from 14stone 8 to 15 stone 5 so happy as larry!

2ml straight in quad all smooth as!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done josh uve made some

Really good progress  x


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks hayley


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> thanks hayley


****  x


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

just measured around my upper leg about middle from knee to groin, came in at 26"....

Is that big? lol dunno what other people measure in at!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

It's not pro bb, but it's not small.

I measure 27.5 myself. Repping good wheels. Particularly as your over 6ft right?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

well 5'11 last time i checked but that was a couple of years ago lol, im 21 now, so hopefully be 6ft lol!

yeah there coming on mate slowly plenty of years left though!

27.5 is awesome mate keep it up!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cant believe only just spotted this lol

good luck with everything buddy will sub to this :thumb:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for stopping by mate appreciate your support!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Trained over in haywood near manchester on wednesday, a gym called fitness for life! felt abit health clubby at first, but then we ended up in the basement with loads of old free weights rusty machines home made squat racks etc, loved it, was freezing too, always helps.

Anyway we trained shoulders then i threw some legs in at the end, sick c*nt and that :S

did barbell shoulder press, 3 working sets set 1 60kg-13 reps. 80kg-7 reps. 70kg-9 reps

DB shoulder press 3 sets reps 10-12 with 32.5kg

push presses 3 sets 80kg-10reps

then finished with some raises.

squats warmed up with 60kg, then 3 sets, 140kg 2 sets 10 reps then 7. then 160kg 2 reps then a third but got some help!

hack squats 80kg nice n deep 3 sets.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bbbbaaaarrrrggghhh fcuking ell :lol:

good stuff :thumb:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

haha yeah the shouting helps me push harder, bit like giving birth!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Trained back this afternoon. back in the home gym 

started with wide grip pull downs! love the pull down machine at Ebor, it has the plates attached to a chain rather than a cable, just feels heavier. warmed up with 2 sets of 50kg 10 reps, then moved onto my working sets, 3 sets of 85kg 12 reps down to 8 reps!

Then close grip pull downs doing 1 1/4 reps really fcuking pumps the lats. used 60kg 3 sets last set a drop set.

Moved over to the squat rack for bb rows. used 60kg and squeezed every one! 3 sets highish reps!

Then some plate loaded machine rows 3 sets!

finished back with some roman chairs hugging a 10kg plate.

Then did some calves to finish!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Chest session today!

Did 100kg flat barbell for 11 reps, then did 110kg for 8 reps then back to 100kg for another 7reps,

jumped straight onto incline press knocked 40s out for 12 reps, dropped to 35s to keep reps up.

did decline press super setted with flies

then cable flies!

drop set on flat barbell with 60kg made of with 5kg plates to drop 10kg each time!

****ed now like got home ate then slept for 3 hours and just eaten again


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Right little update, i'm off cycle now finishing weight 16 stone! so massively happy with the homebrew and cycle as a whole. All went to plan which is nice. starting PCT on sunday, as that will be 2 weeks since last jab, im expecting to lose a little bit of weight but trying my best to hold as much as poss.

Did a leg session today still nice and strong got a great pump.

did a chest session on tuesday, got a PB on flat bench 3rd set of pressing i went for 115kg for 5 reps.

When i start PCT i am going to throw some GHRP-2 and MODGRF in for a few months! see how i get on, just bridging till next cycle really!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

apologies for a late entry mate was a good read! and congrats on your results


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> apologies for a late entry mate was a good read! and congrats on your results


Nah mate thanks for stopping by, always nice to see some one actually reads it lol 

Thanks im chuffed with the results!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Right on pct now, gunna keep cals up throughout, and starting GHRP-2 and MOD aswell, considering doing my first ever cut. What do you guys think? Cut or carry on bulking? i like been heavy but want to lean up abit!

im currently 16 stone starting PCT, need to work out BF% but cant see abs, but chest is still lean its weird lol, still vascular aswell.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep going your on a roll buddy


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jjcooper said:


> Right on pct now, gunna keep cals up throughout, and starting GHRP-2 and MOD aswell, considering doing my first ever cut. What do you guys think? Cut or carry on bulking? i like been heavy but want to lean up abit!
> 
> im currently 16 stone starting PCT, need to work out BF% but cant see abs, but chest is still lean its weird lol, still vascular aswell.


i wouldnt cut too soon after your bulk and coming off aas dude? your body still needs time to adjust to your new muscle, the growing was the easy part, cut too jhard or too soon and you will just eat into your new muscle, it needs rtime to mature imo, you could run maintainance plenty cardio to lean out, but i wouldnt run a full blow cut to rip up so soon

any after pics? great gains dude well done, glad your hombrew worked out i take it you will be shoping with them again lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

stone14 said:


> i wouldnt cut too soon after your bulk and coming off aas dude? your body still needs time to adjust to your new muscle, the growing was the easy part, cut too jhard or too soon and you will just eat into your new muscle, it needs rtime to mature imo, you could run maintainance plenty cardio to lean out, but i wouldnt run a full blow cut to rip up so soon
> 
> any after pics? great gains dude well done, glad your hombrew worked out i take it you will be shoping with them again lol


Good point mate, i'm off cycle now and starting PCT, got some GHRP and MOD on the way, this should help whatever i choose to do. but i'm gonna stay on bulk for another month or so no pics as yet mate theres some mid cycle lat spreads on here somewere but i dont have a decent camera. yeah loved the homebrew mate, great stuff


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jjcooper said:


> Good point mate, i'm off cycle now and starting PCT, got some GHRP and MOD on the way, this should help whatever i choose to do. but i'm gonna stay on bulk for another month or so no pics as yet mate theres some mid cycle lat spreads on here somewere but i dont have a decent camera. yeah loved the homebrew mate, great stuff


cool mate, ive been on g6 x3 aday and gainer about 8lb in 3weeks a lil slin pwo also, so im sure you will keep gaining on your gp+mod


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome that sounds good mate, and i dont understand enough about slin to touch it, and tbh im not big enough need some more hard work and food before i touch that.

Cant wait for the GHRP-2 and MOD to arrive hopefully keep me ticking over till next cycle!


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

good read mate , and your doing well , how much did you gain off your homebrew and what mg did you run it at ?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

around a stone and a half on PCT now so will let you know how much i lose. 600mg p/w 13 weeks


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

On GHRP-2 and mod-GRF at the mo, and i really like it, love the hunger off the morning shot. 300mcg of each a day.

Trainings good at the mo. same with diet.

Will get some pics tomorrow


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad your loving gains mate

how you finding the peps, are you planning on using them during pct, I am keen to try them


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Glad your loving gains mate
> 
> how you finding the peps, are you planning on using them during pct, I am keen to try them


I like them, great for sleep, i am using them on pct mate, im on 50mg clomid and 20mg nolv with my peps daily weekends off.

yeah they are good mate, help with joint pain etc i think in the long term.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

oh man i cant believe i've just found this!! i just finished reading your test home brew thread and it was great, i am not on aas atm just doing my research and it helped loads as well as being proper interesting.

looking through this thread though, your making great gains and progress. hope i too can get gains like this when i eventually give test a go. anyway bud good luck and i'm subbed.

p.s. reps for both threads. :thumb:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> oh man i cant believe i've just found this!! i just finished reading your test home brew thread and it was great, i am not on aas atm just doing my research and it helped loads as well as being proper interesting.
> 
> looking through this thread though, your making great gains and progress. hope i too can get gains like this when i eventually give test a go. anyway bud good luck and i'm subbed.
> 
> p.s. reps for both threads. :thumb:


Thanks for taking the time to have a look.

Not had the pics taken yet, need to have some one to take them.

Got some **** quality ones off my phone for the mean time!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Planning a new cycle already,  but diet is going awesome.

Bookers card helps


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Adding in abit of cardio now, trying to lean out abit. any advice on leaning out whilst keeping size!?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

jjcooper said:


> Adding in abit of cardio now, trying to lean out abit. any advice on leaning out whilst keeping size!?


aas!!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> aas!!


Iv only just come off last month :/


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Adding in abit of cardio now, trying to lean out abit. any advice on leaning out whilst keeping size!?


bump


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Keep your protein + fats high, carbs low, HIIT a couple of times a week, ECA/Clen/UWLS? You do need to lean out a little I think once you do you'll look great!

Great gains mate! and your homebrew test e is very interesting!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

low intensity mate no need for long duration 20mins tops see how you go from there but surely your new mass will fall off if you cut without AAS?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> Keep your protein + fats high, carbs low, HIIT a couple of times a week, ECA/Clen/UWLS? You do need to lean out a little I think once you do you'll look great!
> 
> Great gains mate! and your homebrew test e is very interesting!


What would people recommend for good fats, i dont like peanut butter btw! currently i eat 6 whole eggs for brekki, almonds and cook with olive oil.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

UWLS? whats that mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> low intensity mate no need for long duration 20mins tops see how you go from there but surely your new mass will fall off if you cut without AAS?


dont think so. been off over a month now, it should have matured, if too much falls off i'll jump back on cycle to help maintain!

Im still on GHRP 2 and Mod GRF so this will be helping with recovery etc!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> What would people recommend for good fats, i dont like peanut butter btw! currently i eat 6 whole eggs for brekki, almonds and cook with olive oil.


If you don't like peanuts there's plenty of other options! Pretty much any monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fats,

like fatty fish? mackeral, tuna, salmon etc.

You said you already eat almonds and cook with olive oil so increase your intake of almonds + use EVOO but more of it and add in one or two pieces of fish a day. Flaxseed oil is a good way to increase your clean-fats as well! Utilize BCAA's pre/post workout to help maintain your muscle mass.

I'm cutting at the moment, Currently been cutting 3 weeks, first 15 days I was 16 lbs down with virtually no muscle loss with a high protein/fat low carbs + ECA 2 weeks on/off. Weigh myself tomorrow morning to see where I'm at now! Leaning up nicely.

oh and UWLS is the Ultimate Weight Loss Stack sold by Elite Nutrition, I'm yet to use it but I have some here that I'll be starting Monday, can't grumble for the money it appears though! providing they're not underdosed.

Good luck bro!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> If you don't like peanuts there's plenty of other options! Pretty much any monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fats,
> 
> like fatty fish? mackeral, tuna, salmon etc.
> 
> ...


Reps mate good info!

Whats your thoughts on rice cakes? like fish and a rice cake


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Extra virgin olive oil mate is a great source of fats especially if your on the go too! just pop them into your shakes.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

xkrdan said:


> Extra virgin olive oil mate is a great source of fats especially if your on the go too! just pop them into your shakes.


good idea, was looking at flaxseed oil on ironscience site too!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> good idea, was looking at flaxseed oil on ironscience site too!


ever tried avocado? have them with food/salad or pop em into a shake and blend, ya wont even taste em and they're a great source of fats.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> ever tried avocado? have them with food/salad or pop em into a shake and blend, ya wont even taste em and they're a great source of fats.


Yeah i like avocado, will have to get some next time im at the supermarket.

Had a PT session at the gym i use, the guy is seriously big anywhos he was like so what do you want to train and do you want destroying? so i was like shoulders and yeah destroy me, well feck me didn't use alot of weight but focused on strict form and rep speed low with explosive positives, static positive contractions etc. nearly threw up and i was only half way in. such a great session anyway.

Went like this.

Smith machine presses, 8-10 reps nice and slow neg to chin height then explode up to just before lock out, and hold 1-2 then rep again.

Once i couldnt press anymore he had me just tiny reps at the top not locking out, this was painful lol

then we did side laterals, when i was tiring doing resistance quarters where he would hold my arms and push them in as i try to rep did 10 of these then back to full reps. then same again straight away with lesser weight. Do this twice.

Then rear delt raises. with a bench set to incline bent over resting your forehead on the top of the bench rep for the rear delts. 3x drop sets

then we did side laterals on cable. good weight to work with keeping nice form and squeezing at the top. 2 sets

Then a set of side laterals 20reps straight into front raises 20 reps then straight into presses 20 reps then into these punching front raise thingys 20 reps, then standing side raises but go behind your bum 20 reps.

^ did that twice.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Also planning my next cycle after i get bloods done.

Test E 600mg/pw week 1-14

Deca 300mg/pw week 1-12

Masteron enth 400mg/pw week 1-12

HCG throughout 1000iu pw, adex 0.5mg eod.

Usual pct. HCG, 50mg clomid 20mg nolva.

Anyone use 29g needles for IM i read lewishart does, anyone else had experience with this?

Going to try and open delts too!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

mate sounds like you got a killer pti at your gym lol but seems like the workout did the job. with the avocado if its just a standard shake i recommend 1/2 avocado and 1 banana with 500ml milk and a little honey to sweeten if ya want, its great and if you have unflavored protein it goes well with it but on the other hand its not the best when cutting.

btw i was just doing some reading on aas as i wanted all the knowledge before my first cycle, i was thinking of doing a kickstart of tbol and then test e. now i still have plenty more reading and understanding to do but do you reckon those two would be ok for a first cycle? and how do you find test e is for you in regards to sides?

anyway mate i don't want to clog up your thread with my questions so just pm me.

cheers


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> mate sounds like you got a killer pti at your gym lol but seems like the workout did the job. with the avocado if its just a standard shake i recommend 1/2 avocado and 1 banana with 500ml milk and a little honey to sweeten if ya want, its great and if you have unflavored protein it goes well with it but on the other hand its not the best when cutting.
> 
> btw i was just doing some reading on aas as i wanted all the knowledge before my first cycle, i was thinking of doing a kickstart of tbol and then test e. now i still have plenty more reading and understanding to do but do you reckon those two would be ok for a first cycle? and how do you find test e is for you in regards to sides?
> 
> ...


Nah thats cool man i'll try that, sounds good. blend my shakes up in a machine we have got i think then. Yeah it was abit on the brutal side but i enjoyed it.

Yeah test e is a great first steroid. nice and basic and you dont get the fluctuating blood levels like you do with sustanon, this gives sides like spots as there is an imbalance in hormones. better to go with test e less sides.

Yeah a T-bol kickstart would be fine or even d-bol. but its not a must especially first time out, it will make you feel the effects sooner. I would say 500mg/600mg test e for 12 weeks with a good pct protocol. thats a great first cycle good for seeing how you respond to aas.

I like test e due to less spots. but test is test. i favour test e for the first reasons given and jab frequency once a week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot about this mate!

My bad 

Hope all is well :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one JJ thanks for the info, reps owed as I can't rep you at the moment.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Forgot about this mate!
> 
> My bad
> 
> Hope all is well :thumb:


Yeah everything's good you changed your user name? used to be ROBROB?

Howa you pal?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Nice one JJ thanks for the info, reps owed as I can't rep you at the moment.


No probs mate PMed you too


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Been getting some PTin from a trainer down at ebor fitness in york, he is a big guy, but he likes to train with HIT basically loves DY training principles.

Anyway did shoulders one warm up set with relative weight then smashing one huge working set out, put it this way 40mins in i was ready to spew and collapse. shoulders were hot to the touch and bright red!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> Been getting some PTin from a trainer down at ebor fitness in york, he is a big guy, but he likes to train with HIT basically loves DY training principles.
> 
> Anyway did shoulders one warm up set with relative weight then smashing one huge working set out, put it this way 40mins in i was ready to spew and collapse. shoulders were hot to the touch and bright red!


Sounds a quality session mate!!

:thumb:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

After back last week!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

rear lat


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

How heavy are you now mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

just short of 16 stone like 15.10 last time i checked, week ago, 4 weeks into a gram of test too! 

Hows things with you?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> just short of 16 stone like 15.10 last time i checked, week ago, 4 weeks into a gram of test too!
> 
> Hows things with you?


Nice mate! Looking good and wide too in the back and still with your skinny waste!

Erm slowly getting better again. I got up to 17.5 stone towards the end of my tren bulk. Then due to working 18hr shifts not being allowed to eat really on those shifts and getting Ill dropped down to shy of 16stone.

So slowly building it back. At 16stone again now, 750mg test, 500mg deca, 400mg mast plus 100mg ed Oxys in a couple weeks will sort me out though  haha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

P.s. is that your home brew your still using?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah still on the HB.

Just an update, i got knocked off my motorbike on wednesday night, legs in pot no training for abit, well gutted


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> yeah still on the HB.
> 
> Just an update, i got knocked off my motorbike on wednesday night, legs in pot no training for abit, well gutted


Mate that's awful! Nothing too serious injury wise I hope?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

not really mate, may have shattered my heal bone but the swelling was to bad to get a good xray/examination so going back in a week to have it checked. then just gravel rash off the road, and bruised ribs etc.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hope you recover soon mate, know your legs are a strong point. Really want you to keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

looking big geeza and ur still young, u got a tartget weight?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> looking big geeza and ur still young, u got a tartget weight?


Erm just keep hitting it see where i get too, bit of a set back at the min with the leg, appetite is on its arse etc but should be back to it soon!

Id like to be around the 18-19 stone lean mark but thats years off yet, im a bulky 15and half stoner at the min, abs arnt showing but im not fat if you get me!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Well still got a damn pot on my leg, feeling pretty down at the min! just fed up  i want to train argh


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Well went for a check up yesterday and managed to get a pic of the injury!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Some progress pics from the last week or two! Still got the pot on! training hard on upper body and back etc just no legs atm, missing training them tbh


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking good mate, subbed :thumbup1:

PS. Hope you recover quickly


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looking good mate, subbed :thumbup1:
> 
> PS. Hope you recover quickly


Thanks buddy, still strong at the mo so happy could have been worse.

yeah not looking forward to the physio would rather go hit some squats up


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Thanks buddy, still strong at the mo so happy could have been worse.
> 
> yeah not looking forward to the physio would rather go hit some squats up


I think it could be some time before you squat again! Don't you think?

What cycle you on at the min then? Just 1g homebrew?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah probably mate, just wishful thinking i love training legs :/ lol

Just 1g of test e HB mate yeah, i fancy getting some deca to run at like 250-300mg/pw with it.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Yeah probably mate, just wishful thinking i love training legs :/ lol
> 
> Just 1g of test e HB mate yeah, i fancy getting some deca to run at like 250-300mg/pw with it.


My first run with Deca a the min, dropped it for a few weeks though while I was on DNP but back on it now, I love the stuff mate, feel really good on it, get along with it much better than I do Tren

It's also made me the heaviest I have ever been! :lol: Only med that has caused bloat, only slightly though so it's all good!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> My first run with Deca a the min, dropped it for a few weeks though while I was on DNP but back on it now, I love the stuff mate, feel really good on it, get along with it much better than I do Tren
> 
> It's also made me the heaviest I have ever been! :lol: Only med that has caused bloat, only slightly though so it's all good!


Like this, makes me want to get a bottle even more


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well mate!! Good work.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Cheers mate things are coming on!


----------

